# congo tetra with swolen lump



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all,

just noticed that one of my Congo tetras has what looks like a swollen lump sticking out of his side. No idea what it is or how it happened and he is the only fish in the tank that has any marks. He seems to be breathing heavy (or more specifically hiccuping) and seems to be picked on a little by my other males.

All the fish have been in the tank for months and nothing new has been introduced or fed. PH, nitrites, ammonia, and nitrate levels are all fine.

If anyone has any ideas about what this is or if it is contagious please let me know.

Here's some quick pictures I took .


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a few more pics


----------

